# 2015 February Fishing Special



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

We're excited to get back on the water today with several blast & cast sessions on the schedule. Tides are currently very low, and we're staring at calm bays and light winds today. The weather forecast has things warming back up, which should set up for some epic trout action over shell and flats.

Speaking of casting, we're changing up our specials for 2015. We will not be at the 2015 Houston Fishing Show, and our winter special that ran in years past from January to March, has now changed into our 2015 February Fishing Special.

February is a wonderful month for catching trophy size trout on the middle-coast. Because itâ€™s traditionally colder, many anglers choose to sit at home rather than go fishing. If they only knew what they weâ€™re missing. The best trip of my career was February 4, 2003. We caught and released 10 trout between 5 and 8 pounds, along with many 4 to 5 pound class fish that day. All fish were caught on artificial lures. Bigger trout along with less boat traffic and crowds makes it most attractive for catching a lifetime trophy trout during these months.

*Bay Flats Lodge announces the 2015 FEBRUARY FISHING SPECIAL. *Mark your calendars to join us February 2015. You and your guest can fish at Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay and receive this 2015 FEBRUARY FISHING SPECIAL at a discounted rate. This special is good Monday through Sunday.

*Party of 2, $390 per person
Party of 3, $275 per person
Party of 4, $243 per person
*
Includes lodging, meals, fishing trip, bait, fishing, cleaning/packaging
Call 1-888-677-4868 to book your spot early. Last year these dates moved fast..

Artificial lures provided
Multi-boats 11 guides
Lodge can accommodate 55 guests
Individuals or small groups welcomed

*Bay Flats Lodge Sportsmen's complex Seadrift, Texas is the new benchmark in providing the most complete, comfortable luxury accommodations, culinary excellence, expert instructional guides, blast & cast & cast packages, full service lodge, house keeping to take care of all your needs, corporate meeting facilities and the perfect spot for outdoor relaxation and fun.*

50% non-refundable deposit is required to confirm dates. There are no refunds for not showing up or cancellations. If your trip is cancelled due to bad weather while youâ€™re staying at Bay Flats Lodge, meals and lodging will be charged at $100.00 per person.

Gratuities for staff are not included in the fishing trip cost since we feel that tipping in general is discretionary. However, clients have asked that we provide general guidelines; therefore, we suggest:

$10 for kitchen staff, per guest/day

$10 for the housekeeping, per room/day

$75 to $100 for guide, per day

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A few more*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*New Sled*

Capt. Ben Boudreaux new sled has arrived. Bay Flats Lodge would like to thank Texas Marine for the great service.

Day glow corky fatboy. Caught about 15 reds on one wade.

Captain Scuba Steven Boldt found puppy drum on a nasty post cold front bite.

Captain Harold is fighting the ducks.

We wish everyone a HAPPY NEW YEARS. We're extremely blessed and have a lot to be thankful for in 2014.

Cheers!

Captain Chris Martin:texasflag


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Few more pics*

Thanks


----------

